# προκαταρκτική μελέτη & προμελέτη



## Ambrose (Jan 12, 2009)

Στα δημόσια έργα, υπάρχει η προκαταρκτική μελέτη και υπάρχει και η προμελέτη. Μοιάζουν, αλλά δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα. Η προκαταρκτική μελέτη έρχεται πρώτη, ακολουθεί η προμελέτη και τέλος έρχεται η οριστική μελέτη και η μελέτη εφαρμογής, που συχνά είναι το ίδιο πράγμα οι δύο τελευταίες. 

Εδώ, βρίσκω αυτό τον ορισμό: Η προκαταρκτική μελέτη είναι το αρχικό στάδιο κάθε κατηγορίας μελέτης, κατά το οποίο, βάσει στοιχείων που παρέχει ο εργοδότης, προτείνονται από τον μελετητή τεχνικές λύσεις και εκτιμάται ενδεικτικώς ο σχετικός προϋπολογισμός αυτών, προκειμένου να προσδιοριστεί επαρκώς ο σχεδιασμός του έργου (βλ. και ορισμό σε άρθρο 6 ν. 3316/2005). Εν συνεχεία, συντάσσεται η προμελέτη, η οποία αντιστοιχεί σε ωριμότερο και λεπτομερέστερο στάδιο της μελέτης, βασιζόμενο σε μετρήσεις του μελετητή, κατά το οποίο η μελέτη συγκεκριμενοποιείται σε τέτοιο βαθμό ώστε να καταστεί δυνατός ο ακριβής προϋπολογισμός του κόστους του έργου και η σύνταξη των τευχών δημοπρατήσεως αυτού.

Το ΙΑΤΕ δίνει και για τα δύο την απόδοση preliminary design/study. Σε ένα celetext, για το προκαταρκτική μελέτη βρίσκω το preparatory design. 

Εδώ, όμως βρίσκω αυτό:

1. Project Definition Consultation (completed)
2. *Pre-Design *Consultation (completed)
3. *Preliminary Design *Consultation (CURRENT STAGE)
4. *Detailed Design* Consultation

Detailed design είναι συνήθως η οριστική μελέτη, μελέτη εφαρμογής ή μελέτη λεπτομερειών. Τι λέτε; 

Ή να κρατήσω preparatory design και preliminary design αντίστοιχα για την προκαταρκτική και την προμελέτη;


----------



## Elsa (Jan 12, 2009)

Από την δική μου εμπειρία, η προκαταρκτική μελέτη συχνά παραλείπεται και ενσωματώνεται στην προμελέτη. Αντίθετα, η οριστική μελέτη σπάνια παραλείπεται ή γίνεται στην ίδια φάση με την μελέτη εφαρμογής.
Νομίζω οτι:
Conceptual design > Προκαταρκτική μελέτη
Preliminary design > Προμελέτη
General final design > Οριστική μελέτη
Detailed final design > Μελέτη εφαρμογής


----------

